

America's Top Hackers - The Geeks On The Frontlines  - cyphersanctus
http://www.rollingstone.com/feature/the-geeks-on-the-frontlines#i.1hmnxoiwxdgsxy

======
jlgaddis
Wow, cool design (also, it was neat to zoom into a Thinkpad W520 on this W530
that I'm browsing on at the moment).

